# What do you bring to Shows?



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I was just wondering some of the top items brought to craft shows excluding turned items as I do not have a lathe.
Here are some of the things I was thinking about bringing.
-Wine Bottle Holders
-Norwegian inspired birdhouses
-Scroll sawn portraits ect..
Let me know.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make and sell 11"x 7" boxes for jewlery with inlayed images on the lid. I also bring toys and some intarsia. I sell some toys, lots of boxes and almost no intarsia. I have made wooden vases and wooden flowers and they also do not sell well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Cutting boards, lazy susans and trays. All sell well if priced for the particular market…


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I don't think that you would want to sell what others are bringing. You should sell what you enjoy making otherwise it will feel like a job. It helps to be unique with your product line as then people will stop to look a little longer. Most times people come looking for something different, not the same old stuff you can get anywhere else.

As far as the products that I take: Name Puzzle Stools, Name Puzzles, Name Coat Racks, etc.
Check out my website as I bring everything with me. You never can tell what someone is looking for until they show up.

What about bringing your Ornaments with you? 
Never too early to get people thinking about the Holiday season!!


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

You need to sell something different.
Something never seen before or done.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Steven, I do not agree. I sell products that have been done many times over. There is nothing magic about puzzles, but the quality of what I do as well as my customer service and salesmanship bring me a lot of customers.

Also what causes people to purchase is merchandising. Just a big fancy name for how you display your product line and your setup.


----------

